# The Heretic - Issue 2



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Well folks! After much waiting and patience on your part, The Heretic issue 2 has finally arrived. The Heretic is Heresy-Online's own, professionally edited Fanfiction and Art e-magazine.  Edited by me, Commissar Ploss, and filled to the brim with stories from you, the members! Heresy-Online and TheFoundingFields.com have teamed up to give you another rousing installment of the magazine that will last for ages. lol

You can view and/or download the new issue HERE.

I would suggest you download a copy for yourself, that way you can put it on your various eReader devices and take it on the go with you. Or you can simply view it at that link. Also, downloading it makes the art look sooooo much better. 

Please take the time to visit the Heretic Ezine section of the forum here at Heresy and comment on all the wonderful stories you've read and beautiful artwork you've seen.

Enjoy!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome, downloading it now, should be on my Ipod by the end of the day. .


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

just downloaded this and will read it later but wow can't wait CP great job


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Downloading as I type. The first was awesome CP, cant wait to read this one


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i think you guys will enjoy this one too, it's a bit longer than the last. 

CP


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice to see this has come out.

I'll probably at least skim it in the next couple of days (the stories are still in residence my head).


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

It's....soooo....longggg....
(that's what she said) >.<
Anywho, props to both Ploss and Dicrel, though I've only skimmed it so far. I have a couple of months till the next one comes out 
I still should be able to help here pretty soon.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, weren`t kidding about extra content. 

Cheers to you Ploss and Dicrel! :victory:


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

CP, the "It is the 2nd millennium..." bit on page seven is incorrect. I know this will probably make myself come off as a bit of an a-hole, but it is the third millennium. 0-999: 1st millennium, 1000-1999: 2nd, 2000-2999: third.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Downloaded! Tentative date for 3? Sept?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Worldkiller said:


> CP, the "It is the 2nd millennium..." bit on page seven is incorrect. I know this will probably make myself come off as a bit of an a-hole, but it is the third millennium. 0-999: 1st millennium, 1000-1999: 2nd, 2000-2999: third.


That may be, but us humans are in the 2nd Millennium 

Awesome work CP and fellow writers 

Any chance of developing the feature Story into a full-length story? I'd love to read more, had me hooked and on the edge of my seat :grin:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Worldkiller said:


> CP, the "It is the 2nd millennium..." bit on page seven is incorrect. I know this will probably make myself come off as a bit of an a-hole, but it is the third millennium. 0-999: 1st millennium, 1000-1999: 2nd, 2000-2999: third.


Close, but not quite. 

The numbers should be 1-1000 for the first millennium, 1001-2000 for the second millennium, and 2001-3000 for the third millennium. The reason is that there was no year zero. 

(I also remember way back when a number of scientists tried [and failed] to explain to the pundits on talk shows, and by extension the general public, that while celebrating the change from 1999 to 2000 was perfectly fine, 2000 was still part of the second millennium and that 2001 was the actually first year of the third millennium. Ah, Y2K, good times....)


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Close, but not quite.
> 
> The numbers should be 1-1000 for the first millennium, 1001-2000 for the second millennium, and 2001-3000 for the third millennium. The reason is that there was no year zero.
> 
> (I also remember way back when a number of scientists tried [and failed] to explain to the pundits on talk shows, and by extension the general public, that while celebrating the change from 1999 to 2000 was perfectly fine, 2000 was still part of the second millennium and that 2001 was the actually first year of the third millennium. Ah, Y2K, good times....)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium

I think it just comes down to different viewpoints as there are different ways of viewing it. Regardless though, it is the 3rd millennium.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

woopty-doo!  didn't detract from the laughiness of it one bit though did it. and if it did, and you fixated on that 2nd millenium part, shame on you!

CP


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Worldkiller said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium
> 
> I think it just comes down to different viewpoints as there are different ways of viewing it. Regardless though, it is the 3rd millennium.


Agreed. I did not realize that there was still debate about this over a decade later.


----------



## KhorneCob (Jul 22, 2011)

I liked it 10/10 :biggrin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

KhorneCob said:


> I liked it 10/10 :biggrin:


oh awesome! glad you liked it! 

CP


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

I just broke my mouse.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i take it, by clicking through the pages of the Heretic.  It gave it's life to a worthy cause.

CP


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Only in death does duty end.
Good to see the next edition out. Congrats to all involved. I look forward to reading this.
Downloading..................................


----------

